# Would yoo like to be a hoomin for a day?



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 29, 2009)

I definitely would! I want to go to schoool and see my mummehs fwends!!

Would YOU like to be a hoomin for day? and Why?



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

caramel,yes, because you get to go in a big thing called a car! it goes realy fast! and you dont need to hop!

eyore, yes because you dont get netered!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guyz,

Dutchess here. I don'ts wantz to beda hoomin. I wuldn't have ma luvly furz!


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

Teddy here ei want to be a hoo-min because ei can eat anything ei want


----------



## WB123 (Mar 28, 2009)

NO! Because then other humans think your weird if you want to eat dried papaya in public.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 30, 2009)

roxy rabbit here - no, cos then i wouldnt be able to nibble the washing hangin on da line. me hoomin thinks its da choclat labs hehe


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pebble:* I dont thinks i would like to be a hoomin for a day... i would miss my loovely hay. Mummy says that she cant eat hay or somink! I loves my hay!! and! Nobody would run my nose if i was a hoomin, cause mummy said hoomins think is odd if you go and rub peoples noses!. :?

*Bailey:*Hello, i would loves to be a hoomin for a day. You can eat chocolite and, and drink tea! and eat biccys! I love hoomins lots! x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 20, 2009)

*Mai_Roberts wrote: *


> *Pebble:* I dont thinks i would like to be a hoomin for a day... i would miss my loovely hay. Mummy says that she cant eat hay or somink! I loves my hay!! and! Nobody would run my nose if i was a hoomin, cause mummy said hoomins think is odd if you go and rub peoples noses!. :?


Toula here:

I think that its not that odd if you rub noses cuz in NZ if you're Maori you rub noses as a greeting.


----------



## Saudade (May 17, 2009)

At first I thought I'd like to be a hoomin for a day! Then daddy said that if I did that I couldn't sit in his lap and he couldn't rub my nose and my belly. So i thought i'd like to just go in to school with him instead and he said I could if i was really good for his last day!


----------



## Bunnydrool1324 (Aug 30, 2009)

No, beecuz then all my toys wood bee to smawll to play wiff. And i wood bee to big to go under da cawfee table.


----------



## ninetoes01 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cinder: No! Because den I can't wun awound like a cwazy bunny... when hoomans wun dey are scawy...


----------



## l.lai (Sep 16, 2009)

Not to judge...but are you guys really chatting from the perspective of your rabbits?...really? Why do rabbits speak in broken english? Why do they talk like kids? I thought rabbits had high IQ's?

From..um...Racer?


----------



## lillyen10 (Sep 19, 2009)

*l.lai wrote: *


> Not to judge...but are you guys really chatting from the perspective of your rabbits?...really? Why do rabbits speak in broken english? Why do they talk like kids? I thought rabbits had high IQ's?
> 
> From..um...Racer?



well for me im actuwy a wittwe kid well back too wa subject

i woud wove to be a hoomin becase you can dwive caws, eat sotin my hoomins dad caws junk food, and you get to chang the channel on the t.v but i wove tv still


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 26, 2009)

we all luv being buns too want to be hoomins for the day plus, mum all ways is saying how bunnie lives is sooo less stressful den hoomin lives, plus no binkies as hoomins, and lots of cuddles, so nopes for us.


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 28, 2009)

Not really. I won't be as cute!
I'll have to take care of myself and have to take baths much more frequently! I won't be able to run as fast and hide in small spots when I get in trouble too.

But to have the opossable thumbs of a hoomin would be grayt. Then I can get out of my cage all by myself, open my treat bags when ever I want, eat all my favorite hoomin snacks like triscuits and doritos and poop when ever and were ever I want while I'm roaming around the house. 
But when mom sees the mess, she will have to blame it on someone else cause I can just simply go back in my cage minding my own bizzness and she won't know - unless she sees my thumbs!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

Nova here: NO WAI! Then I couldn't boss my slave around! I don't fink I would get foodz & waterz on command if I was a hoomin D:
Althoughz they do get those nummies, I love peanut butter whoppers


----------



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Icka-ick. No hoomin here, ewww. They so not-furry and gross. But then a gain, they give food so maybe don't hate 'em. But then would Gramma still give foods?

-Cinnabun


----------

